# cant see Kindle in my MacBook Pro finder window



## korodave (Oct 11, 2010)

I suddenly can't see the Kindle Icon on my MacBook Pro Finder Window.  I am able to connect the usb to kindle and recharge the battery - I am also able to turn the kindle on when it is connected to the computer.  This has just happened and I can't explain why - any ideas


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

First you might also try rebooting your computer and restarting the Kindle.

Have you tried it with a different cable and a different computer? If you have, it might be time for a call to Kindle customer service.

Mike


----------

